# Looking for work in Southern CT



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

I live in Wilton. I can travel a bit if there is enough work to justify it. I am not an illegal worker and will not work for pennies or beans. I would require a fair pay. I would rather use my own equipement but if you need a driver for your fleet I can do that as well. Long hours don't bother me.


----------



## BHISNOWMAN (Aug 27, 2006)

Playboy;244148 said:


> I live in Wilton. I can travel a bit if there is enough work to justify it. I am not an illegal worker and will not work for pennies or beans. I would require a fair pay. I would rather use my own equipement but if you need a driver for your fleet I can do that as well. Long hours don't bother me.


ALWAYS LOOKING FOR A GOOD RELIABLE SNOW PLOWING SUBCONTRACTOR FOR WILTON,REDDING, WESTON, RIDGEFIELD AND BETHEL, CT. MUST CARRY OWN LIABILITY INSURANCE, AND CT CONTRACTOR LICENSE FOR RESIDENTIAL HOMES ONLY.

MIKE
[email protected]


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I got a good size industrial job in Danbury right by the airport that I am looking to sub out. Let me know if interested.


----------

